# POPSUGAR Must Have Bag



## JessP (Jul 9, 2012)

I've decided to give the new POPSUGAR subscription service a try (they're calling it the Must Have Bag). It's pricey at $35/month, but my interest is piqued and I figured I'll give it a go for their first month. According to the POPSUGAR website, "Each bag will include a variety of full-size products worth over $150." The curated items come from categories including beauty, fashion, fitness, and home decor - sounds fun! https://musthave.popsugar.com/

Has anyone else subscribed to the Must Have Bag?


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 9, 2012)

oh wow this looks awesome!!! I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## JessP (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll definitely post pics! The site says the bag will ship on/around the 30th so I have a little while to wait - hopefully it's good!


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 10, 2012)

I decided to try this one too! They apparently have a referral program... I know we can't post links here but feel free to PM me and I can link you to my Tumblr  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brigittedsm (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeeeahh, I got an email about the Must Have bag today. It's definitely pricier to join but I think it's because from the description they'll be sending *items* (like maybe totes, yoga videos) or something like that?? I'm not sure I'm too convinced by the vague description of what I will be receiving but I am willing to try it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh it looks really cool. I'm soooo tempted.

But I really shouldn't do it. I already subscribe to two Maven profiles, birchbox, myglam, sample society and glossybox. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm guessing we'll be getting things from this list?

http://www.popsugar.com/July-2012-Must-Haves-23818371


----------



## JessP (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm guessing we'll be getting things from this list?
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/July-2012-Must-Haves-23818371


 Thanks for sharing this! It would certainly make sense for some of the items to be from this list. I wonder which ones!


----------



## JessP (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh it looks really cool. I'm soooo tempted.
> 
> But I really shouldn't do it. I already subscribe to two Maven profiles, birchbox, myglam, sample society and glossybox. This is getting ridiculous!


 I hear ya, sister! I waited to subscribe to Glossybox until the second month so I could see what others got and decide then. I'm sure those of us who've subbed to Popsugar will post pics and maybe that will help you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brigittedsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeeeahh, I got an email about the Must Have bag today. It's definitely pricier to join but I think it's because from the description they'll be sending *items* (like maybe totes, yoga videos) or something like that?? I'm not sure I'm too convinced by the vague description of what I will be receiving but I am willing to try it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I feel the same way, I want to give it a try and see what comes of it. Hopefully good things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for sharing this! It would certainly make sense for some of the items to be from this list. I wonder which ones!


 I just looked through... they don't know our sizes so some of the things are out, but there are some fun things in there - maybe we'll get that hammock?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Emily Giffin book is in two of the lists so I'm guessing that will in there. And of course some of the lotions/makeup type things. But I'm not sure what else!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 10, 2012)

im interested in signing up.  How can I get a referral link to help you out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 11, 2012)

I just saw a post on PopSugar that says there are only 9 days left to order if you want in on the first bag! Just thought I'd let everyone know in case you were still considering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks interesting! For all you ladies who sign up, let us know how it works out! I'm curious and can't wait to ask questions lol.


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw a post on PopSugar that says there are only 9 days left to order if you want in on the first bag! Just thought I'd let everyone know in case you were still considering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for letting everyone know! I hope they send the bags out before the 30th, even though that's what the fine print states lol.. I'm excited!


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks interesting! For all you ladies who sign up, let us know how it works out! I'm curious and can't wait to ask questions lol.


 I'll definitely be posting pics! I have high hopes, but we shall see!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll definitely be posting pics! I have high hopes, but we shall see!


 Yay...I'll have to check back and see what's going on...thanks!


----------



## jbro2006 (Jul 11, 2012)

I signed up today too - I'm really curious to see if we get the same thing or different stuff.


----------



## JessP (Jul 12, 2012)

> I signed up today too - I'm really curious to see if we get the same thing or different stuff.


 I didn't even think about that - we will all definitely have to compare!


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 12, 2012)

Update, I emailed them and they said the bags are shipping around the 25th.. I'm really excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 12, 2012)

> Update, I emailed them and they said the bags are shipping around the 25th.. I'm really excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The 25th?! That's awesome, thanks for letting us know! I can't wait!


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 25th?! That's awesome, thanks for letting us know! I can't wait!


 no problem, i'm so excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kalmekrzy (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm such a sucker for these sample programs. I signed up, now which box should I cancel? I'm thinking it will be glossybox and my second birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so disappointed with GB and BB hasn't really been all that exciting either. I signed up for a second BB using a different profile in hopes of receiving a different box of products. However, last month was my first month and their "welcome" box was Horrible. It was a Hodge podge of items, the box was nothing like my other box or any of the ones that were in video reviews. I can't remember what was in there other than a tiny bar of soap. I think I dumped all the products in a box of samples and other health &amp; beauty items( i get free from couponing) I have that I donate to a women's shelter.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 12, 2012)

Can I have their email? I couldn't find it.


----------



## monicabenavidez (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I am gonna sign up, too! I am intrigued. 

And I'm new here... so it's nice to meet all of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 12, 2012)

> I think I am gonna sign up, too! I am intrigued.Â  And I'm new here... so it's nice to meet all of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice to meet you, too! Glad you found us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 12, 2012)

> Can I have their email? I couldn't find it.


 The only contact info I could find is this - https://musthave.popsugar.com/contact


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only contact info I could find is this - https://musthave.popsugar.com/contact


 That works, that is what I used to ask about when they would be shipping. They also respond quickly


----------



## meaganola (Jul 14, 2012)

I decided to go ahead and give it a shot, at least for a month or two.  I was going to get another LBB earlier this week, but I didn't see anything I really wanted, so I skipped, which gave me a little extra wiggle room this month.  Plus August is a three-paycheck month for me, which means an extra $70 (our automatic deductions -- insurance, bus passes -- happen twice a month, so if there are three paychecks in a month, bonus money!).


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> I decided to go ahead and give it a shot, at least for a month or two. Â I was going to get another LBB earlier this week, but I didn't see anything I really wanted, so I skipped, which gave me a little extra wiggle room this month. Â Plus August is a three-paycheck month for me, which means an extra $70 (our automatic deductions -- insurance, bus passes -- happen twice a month, so if there are three paychecks in a month, bonus money!).


 Nice! I feel the same way about giving it a try for a month or two, check it out and see what's in store with these Must Have bags!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 14, 2012)

I was feeling so good about dropping Glossybox and saving 25 bucks, now I am SOO tempted.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 14, 2012)

I had to go back and read the main page of the site because of their Comic-Con coverage (one word:  _Looper_.  Three more:  Joseph Gordon-Levitt.  Movie-pusher time:  If you haven't already seen _Brick_, go do that now!), and I noticed that they have a countdown on the limited-quantity thing.  There are about 700 slots left.  I don't know how many they started with, though.


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to go back and read the main page of the site because of their Comic-Con coverage (one word:  _Looper_.  Three more:  Joseph Gordon-Levitt.  Movie-pusher time:  If you haven't already seen _Brick_, go do that now!), and I noticed that they have a countdown on the limited-quantity thing.  There are about 700 slots left.  I don't know how many they started with, though.


 I noticed that countdown earlier today at 750 slots left - I wish there was a way to tell how many they began with.

Side note - I live in San Diego and it's always crazy here for Comic-Con, as you can imagine. The last news broadcasts all covered the zombie parade a few hours ago lol. I'm going to head down tomorrow because, although I don't have tickets, it's fun to walk around downtown and take everything in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was feeling so good about dropping Glossybox and saving 25 bucks, now I am SOO tempted.


 Ha! I know what you mean. I'm trying it out for a month or two - I think this sub is too expensive to keep for a long period of time. However, I am definitely looking forward to the first bag or two!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! I know what you mean. I'm trying it out for a month or two - I think this sub is too expensive to keep for a long period of time. However, I am definitely looking forward to the first bag or two!


 Yea I might for a month or so as well- just because I've been wanting to try Little black bag or whatever it's called, but don't want to deal with picking and trading things.....so it's a cheaper alternative? At first when I read the title of popsugar, I thought it was popsugar cosmetics....that would have been cool too.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! I know what you mean. I'm trying it out for a month or two - I think this sub is too expensive to keep for a long period of time. However, I am definitely looking forward to the first bag or two!


 Yeah I got a 3 month sub. I know I want the first and that will lead me to get the second. So I  might as well just get a three month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Val Erler (Jul 14, 2012)

I had to sign up, there are TOO MANY subscription companies that go all out on their first bag and then skimp afterwards!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 14, 2012)

So I signed up for the first box, so excited!! Why are these subscription companies sooooo addicting. Anyways, does anyone know if there's a way to enter in your profile? I didn't see anywhere on their site while I was logged in but I thought I'd ask you gals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 14, 2012)

must... resist!!!  these subs are SO hard to resist!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok so I signed up! I did monthly just because I want to be able to cancel at anytime. Not sure what to expect from them. So far I only had Beauty Army, The look bag, Myglam and Birchbox. Now this. Cancelled Glossybox after the second box....


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 14, 2012)

Of course, one look at this thread and I now have a 3 month subscription. MUT makes everything too hard to resist!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 14, 2012)

I have also sub to this ... Let's see what it's all about. I'm a little iffy with how non detailed the sight is? I did the 3 month just to save a few bucks!


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> I have also sub to this ... Let's see what it's all about. I'm a little iffy with how non detailed the sight is? I did the 3 month just to save a few bucks!


 I know - I'm thinking they're being purposely vague to stir more interest and if that's the case, it worked on me lol. Hoping for good things!


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Jul 14, 2012)

I just signed up for the Popsugar bag and I'm excited about it! Here is my link in case anyone wants to sign up: (referral link removed)

It is a little pricier than other subscription boxes, but maybe it will have better items. Their site didn't say anything about sample, just said full size items.


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> Of course, one look at this thread and I now have a 3 month subscription. MUT makes everything too hard to resist!


 I hear ya! This site is both a blessing and a curse!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 14, 2012)

I've been subscribed to the site for years and didn't hesitate when they sent the first email blast out. I wish they gave examples of what would be sent, but I consider it a well established company and have no worries.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 15, 2012)

Def a blessing and a curse exp cause crazy me signed up for 3 months....lech thanks for letting me know your thoughts about the company . I am not familiar with it at all but love to try new things! I guess we will see soon


----------



## tulippop (Jul 15, 2012)

I signed up for this box too!  I'm going monthly to see if it's worth it because $38.something is a LOT for a subscription.  So far I'm very happy that they're based out of California because it's always a bit of a downer being one of the last to receive a box (BB+GB!!!) because most of them are based in NY.  I know some East Coasters may not like it but this is awesome for us on the West Coast who always have to deal with longer shipping times.


----------



## JessP (Jul 15, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> I signed up for this box too!Â  I'm going monthly to see if it's worth it because $38.something is a LOT for a subscription.Â  So far I'm very happy that they're based out of California because it's always a bit of a downer being one of the last to receive a box (BB+GB!!!) because most of them are based in NY.Â  I know some East Coasters may not like it but this is awesome for us on the West Coast who always have to deal with longer shipping times.


 Totally agree with this whole post! I wonder, though, if they'll actually be shipping from here (CA) or if their warehouse is elsewhere? I am excited for faster shipping so I hope it's from somewhere close!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Totally agree with this whole post! I wonder, though, if they'll actually be shipping from here (CA) or if their warehouse is elsewhere? I am excited for faster shipping so I hope it's from somewhere close!


 Yea good point. Just how myglam changed their shipping location, now the only one's shipping from CA are the look bag and beauty army *crosses fingers*


----------



## amandah (Jul 15, 2012)

What kind of bag do you think it will be? On the picture it shows a canvas tote bag, but do you think after the first month the bag would change?


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 15, 2012)

I sure hope it does I def don't want the same bags! But it would even just be fun if the color changed! But they would be cute grocery bags for me!,


----------



## tulippop (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What kind of bag do you think it will be?
> 
> On the picture it shows a canvas tote bag, but do you think after the first month the bag would change?


I kind of hope we get the bag they have shown on the beach.  It looks really cute to me and would have been great for the 4th of July. 

They said "youâ€™ll get an exciting monthly bag" so I think it will be a different bag every month.  I just hope they don't go in the way of MyGlam.  From what I've seen and read, I'm not a fan of the bags they gave out every month and the smell that accompanies them!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2012)

I have this feeling that the bag pictured is stock photography and that they're not actually sending that out.  Just a feeling, though, with nothing to back it up.  I'm wondering whether their monthly Must Haves might be a hint, though.  It looks like each editor puts together their own list of beauty, tech, books, fitness, etc.  Here are their July collections.  I think it would be neat if they sent a book in these bags, especially the Jennifer Weiner book (I'm actually going to put that one on hold at the library. It looks like fluffy fun!).  It would be a nice way to differentiate themselves from the other subscription boxes.  

(Edited because I used the wrong term for the picture!)


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it would be neat if they sent a book in these bags, especially the Jennifer Weiner book (I'm actually going to put that one on hold at the library. It looks like fluffy fun!).  It would be a nice way to differentiate themselves from the other subscription boxes.


 I am hoping for a book too. A fun beach read.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh yes a book would be fun. I like the Emily G books as well! And who doesn't love to eat cupcakes for breakfast? Maybe a cupcake batter wow haha vague site has me all over. I saw there YouTube video announcing a free year if anyone wants to try to win that just put it in the YouTube search! I think they are picking 3 winners!


----------



## tulippop (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh yes a book would be fun. I like the Emily G books as well! And who doesn't love to eat cupcakes for breakfast? Maybe a cupcake batter wow haha vague site
> 
> has me all over. I saw there YouTube video announcing a free year if anyone wants to try to win that just put it in the YouTube search! I think they are picking 3 winners!


I would love to get books!  I'm always looking for something new to read but all of the book stores around me have closed.  I know I can buy online but it doesn't replace the in-store experience of randomly going through book shelves and finding something weird/interesting to read.  The only places that sell books anymore (at least within a few cities of me) are Target, Walmart and Costco.  And I live in SF bay area!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 15, 2012)

I know I love my kindle but nothing compares to owning a book and sharing. I also rewatched the YouTube and it stated it will all be coming in a unique bag each month!


----------



## JessP (Jul 15, 2012)

> I know I love my kindle but nothing compares to owning a book and sharing. I also rewatched the YouTube and it stated it will all be coming in a unique bag each month!


 It's a good thing I love bags!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had fun looking through the list meaganola shared and trying to predict which types of products they'll be sending - a book would certainly be welcomed. $150 worth of full-size products.. Should be fun!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 15, 2012)

Did anyone see a shipping date for these? I don't recall seeing one but maybe I overlooked it? I know I'm so excited! I wonder if we will all get the same things or variety as well! Oh joy so much to look forward to yippee


----------



## JessP (Jul 15, 2012)

> Update, I emailed them and they said the bags are shipping around the 25th.. I'm really excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Cupcake was told the 25th!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone see a shipping date for these? I don't recall seeing one but maybe I overlooked it?
> 
> I know I'm so excited! I wonder if we will all get the same things or variety as well! Oh joy so much to look forward to yippee


 The 25th, aka the same day Julep will charge.  I'm starting to look at my month in terms of what happens with which subscriptions on what day!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 15, 2012)

I know ladies I think I may have lost my mind. I am trying to promise myself this is the last one. Thanks for the date I am listing all my stuff out so I can keep an eye on charges!


----------



## amandah (Jul 15, 2012)

> I sure hope it does I def don't want the same bags! But it would even just be fun if the color changed! But they would be cute grocery bags for me!,


 That was my thought too. Theres always a use for canvas bags.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And who doesn't love to eat cupcakes for breakfast?


 Just those of us who can't have sugar, I s'pose.

This may be a fun sub, but since it could very easily be all across the board, I'm holding off before signing up.


----------



## Sancus geek (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh I signed up a few days ago..sent it to all my gfs....they are waiting to see what my bag has first lol.... Agree with the other poster....the website is vague and there's no profile to fill out...how they curate will be interesting.


----------



## JessP (Jul 16, 2012)

Yay! Shipping is in one week! "We know you're probably eagerly anticipating your first bag, so we wanted to let you know that the July POPSUGAR Must Have bags will be shipped out in one week! Once shipped, it should arrive within 5-10 business days. Be sure to keep an eye out for an email with all the tracking information so that you can follow your Must Have bag's journey all the way to your door."


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 16, 2012)

It was kind of nice to see get the email. I must say! I wrote them as well to find out if the 3 months renews after itself? It does but I was just seeing how fast they respond!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 16, 2012)

I wonder if they do sneak peaks? If not that's ok because I am always tempted to look and being surprised is kind of cool. This next week can't go by fast enough.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 16, 2012)

I know I like sneak peaks because it calms me the heck down..... I'm a little to anxious for my boxes these days..... Blah but it would be nice to have another full on surprise box for me, it doesn't look like they are gonna put out any clues!


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 16, 2012)

doing my happy dance about the email.. lol


----------



## tulippop (Jul 17, 2012)

I got that email today too and yay!

From their FAQ: Your first Must Have bag will ship around the 25th of the month indicated in your account. All Must Have bags ship from our West Coast facilities and should arrive an estimated 5-10 business days after they ship. You will also receive an email with a tracking number so you can follow your package's progress.

anddddd....



> Q: Do you need personal information such as my shoe size? At this time we do not need this information. You will be able to update your account with this information should it be needed in the future.
> 
> SHOES!!!!!!!!


----------



## JessP (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that email today too and yay!
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Totally agree with this whole post! I wonder, though, if they'll actually be shipping from here (CA) or if their warehouse is elsewhere? I am excited for faster shipping so I hope it's from somewhere close!


 @tulippop - look what else is in the FAQ - yay for West Coast shipping!

Q: When can I expect my first shipment? Your first Must Have bag will ship around the 25th of the month indicated in your account.* All Must Have bags ship from our West Coast facilities* and should arrive an estimated 5-10 business days after they ship. You will also receive an email with a tracking number so you can follow your package's progress.


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 17, 2012)

YAY West Coast !!! So excited. It's going to be such an assortment of items, I hope everyone gets something a little different so we can compare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY West Coast !!! So excited. It's going to be such an assortment of items, I hope everyone gets something a little different so we can compare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That would be fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> @tulippop - look what else is in the FAQ - yay for West Coast shipping!
> ...


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe they will be like glossybox and send to the opposite side first that be cool just saying haha!!!!


----------



## tulippop (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe they will be like glossybox and send to the opposite side first that be cool just saying haha!!!!


 NOOOOO!!! don't say such things!  You'll kick yourself if they come true!


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Just subscribed - here goes nothing! Haha. I love the *first* boxes of most of the services - It always seems like they go all out!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just subscribed - here goes nothing! Haha. I love the *first* boxes of most of the services - It always seems like they go all out!


 
Agreed!! They always put their best foot forward with the first box, thats why I didn't wait to see what people get before signing up!  I'm very excited.  I generally like sneak peaks but this time, but since they are so extremely vague with the box contents it makes me even more excited!


----------



## JessP (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just subscribed - here goes nothing! Haha. I love the *first* boxes of most of the services - It always seems like they go all out!


 


> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!! They always put their best foot forward with the first box, thats why I didn't wait to see what people get before signing up!  I'm very excited.  I generally like sneak peaks but this time, but since they are so extremely vague with the box contents it makes me even more excited!


 Totally agree! I'm excited to get in for the first box and am super excited with the possibilities!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubyjuls (Jul 18, 2012)

I ended up signing up for this as well.  I am a bit iffy about the fact we really have no idea what will be in it, but it sounds like a really fun concept and getting in on the first box was too tempting for me to pass up.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 19, 2012)

I love the first boxes of things they are the best most of the time!! So excited really I am trying to pass time so it can be the end of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 19, 2012)

I just signed up. I'm going to skip my Julep Maven sub next month, and I emailed them to cancel my second Maven box, so it'll actually cost me less than both of those subs were costing me, for this one box.

I figure I'd at least see what the first box was like, and then see what I can cancel next month. I love Maven, but to be honest, I have so much nail polish right now that it's crazy.

I'm selling 20 bottles of it in my blog sale and I still have tons of colors! Julep is an amazing company, but I am starting to wish there was an option for just their body products/face products/etc, instead of the polish colors. Which sounds really stupid, but I like the hand creams and such more than I like having 45 bottles of polish, you know?

Anyhow! I am excited to see what is in this box.


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 19, 2012)

Last day to sign up for JULY first bag.

I signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2012)

It's sold out!  And now we wait.


----------



## JessP (Jul 20, 2012)

> It's sold out! Â And now we wait.


 Wow! That's awesome (the sold out part, not the waiting part lol). I can't wait to see what we get, not too much longer now!


----------



## beautyfool (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the hand creams and such more than I like having 45 bottles of polish, you know?


 oh i am the opposite girl, i love having every color possible - to me a hand cream is a hand cream is a hand cream....well for the most part. lol - def checking out that blog sale now.


----------



## Stdanzy (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't think they are sold out quite yet, I just got one, I hope it's worth the 37 bucks!


----------



## bloo (Jul 20, 2012)

I got one a few days ago and can't wait. They posted a pic of the boxes last night. They are getting ready to ship them. I hope they go out sooner than the 25th and they get here before my vacation starts at the beginning of August.

Did anyone else notice this? "We want you to love our Must Have bag as much as we do. If you aren't happy, let us know, and your first bag will be free." That used to be at the bottom of one of the sections and now I can't find it. Wish I screen shot it. Did anyone happen to take a pic of it? I had some people I referred to it and had told them this. I hope that no one has to use it, but I would like a pic for back up.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one a few days ago and can't wait. They posted a pic of the boxes last night. They are getting ready to ship them. I hope they go out sooner than the 25th and they get here before my vacation starts at the beginning of August.
> 
> Did anyone else notice this? "We want you to love our Must Have bag as much as we do. If you aren't happy, let us know, and your first bag will be free." That used to be at the bottom of one of the sections and now I can't find it. Wish I screen shot it. Did anyone happen to take a pic of it? I had some people I referred to it and had told them this. I hope that no one has to use it, but I would like a pic for back up.


Where did you see a picture of what is in them?


----------



## bloo (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where did you see a picture of what is in them?


 It wasn't what was in them, but just what the boxes look like. They posted it on their facebook, but you can't really make out their actually size because you have nothing to compare it to in the picture.


----------



## Lacey Burd (Jul 20, 2012)

I found this in the Terms of Use:


The content of each Package is curated by the trendsetters at Sugar. Unfortunately, we donâ€™t allow returns or substitutions of anything in your Package. If you receive a Package with damaged or incomplete contents, or if you are otherwise unhappy with any Package you receive, please contact us at [email protected].
We know you'll love your â€œMust Haveâ€ bag. But, in the event you are not fully satisfied with your first â€œMust Haveâ€ bag, we'll issue you a $35 refund for the first bag and provide you with an opportunity to cancel your Subscription (the â€œFirst Bag Guaranteeâ€). In order to be eligible to receive a refund you must contact us at [email protected] within five (5) business days of receiving your first "Must Have bag (the â€œFirst Bag Guaranteeâ€) requesting a refund. Unless you specifically request a cancellation, your Subscription will remain in effect until the applicable expiration period. The First Bag Guarantee cannot be redeemed by the recipient of a Gift Subscription. Only one (1) First Bag Guarantee is limited per person


----------



## JessP (Jul 21, 2012)

Just noticed that the Popsugar Must Have site has been updated and a blog has been added - http://musthave.popsugar.com/blog - the first post is all about a day spent wine tasting in Sonoma, so I'm not sure if/how it has anything to do with the bag itself but who knows lol.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just noticed that the Popsugar Must Have site has been updated and a blog has been added - http://musthave.popsugar.com/blog - the first post is all about a day spent wine tasting in Sonoma, so I'm not sure if/how it has anything to do with the bag itself but who knows lol.


 Maybe it's hinting a food item?


----------



## Hollie Prince (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone posted this but if you weren't impressed with your first box then contact them within 5 days thy will refund your money! Knowing that I signed up for the July box! It's sold out now but you can sign up for the August one! Here's my link if you'd like to do so! (removed due to terms of service) can't wait for them to arrive!!!


----------



## maclothier (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm totally excited to get this.  I signed up so long ago I keep thinking I've missing the ship date!  Thanks Hollie for the info about the returns.  I hope it is accurate.  I feel more confident knowing I can return this if I'm completely dissatisfied.  I know it's a gamble for companies to do that (there are people who take advantage of these policies), but for the majority of us, it's a great fail safe.  Not only that, but I know that I am more confident about suggesting/recommending it to others.  I was kind of mum about it before because it was so pricey.  I didn't want anyone losing so much money if they hated it.  Now, I/they don't have to worry!  Do you happen to have the link to where that was posted?  Anyone?


----------



## Lacey Burd (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm totally excited to get this.  I signed up so long ago I keep thinking I've missing the ship date!  Thanks Hollie for the info about the returns.  I hope it is accurate.  I feel more confident knowing I can return this if I'm completely dissatisfied.  I know it's a gamble for companies to do that (there are people who take advantage of these policies), but for the majority of us, it's a great fail safe.  Not only that, but I know that I am more confident about suggesting/recommending it to others.  I was kind of mum about it before because it was so pricey.  I didn't want anyone losing so much money if they hated it.  Now, I/they don't have to worry!  Do you happen to have the link to where that was posted?  Anyone?


 
Yup, I posted the details &amp; link a few posts up. https://musthave.popsugar.com/tos Go about 3/4 of the way down under the section Subscription Terms of Sale; items H &amp; I    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maclothier (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm sorry.  I saw it after I posted that.  I'm slow tonight.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 22, 2012)

I was reading something on bellasugar.com and they had an advertisement for the must have bag. there is some products behind the advertisement, which i wonder is a sneak peak? if i knew how to do a screen shot i would. one of the products is a shirt, which i doubt we're getting because they don't know our size.


----------



## Lacey Burd (Jul 22, 2012)

Found it!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lacey Burd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found it!
> 
> ...


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 22, 2012)

I had been ignoring this and when I found it in FB, im tempted to sub. Maybe I'll wait until somebody post their first bag. After which. I'll cancel BA and Glossybox to accommodate this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetzonly (Jul 22, 2012)

I am so excited about this bag! I've been an avid reader of all the sugar sites, so can't wait to see what the bag will have.

Right now I'm just dying of anticipation. 





Did you guys see on the must have website a picture of what possibly is the July bag? 




Looks like it's just a normal tote - great for the beach though! Also - do you think that striped towel is part of the bag? 




oh must have bag - please come soon!


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 23, 2012)

look what I saw, updated four hours ago on fb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 23, 2012)

I take back what I said. LOL. I signed up today and will be getting the August box (hopefully).

Prolly trying the first box. CA subbers are taxed :/


----------



## JessP (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cupcake85bomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet!! I just saw that last night on their latest blog post - I can barely contain myself lol.


----------



## maclothier (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm trying to decide if I want to click on the spoiler button.  Does it contain a lot of spoilers or just one?  





I love surprise, but I like peeking too.  I'm like a kid who shakes the Christmas presents and tries to guess.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jul 23, 2012)

HAHA. No confirmed spoilers. I wouldn't look at "sweetzonly" post, if you like surprises.

I am the kid at Christmas that unwraps the presents privately - and wraps them back up so no one knows.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't even sign up and I'm so freakin' excited to see what you guys get, lol.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 23, 2012)

2 days till they ship. I think if they have the boxes ready they should ship NOW lol. 

I am glad they don't ship around the 10th like myglam and birchbox because i like when i get boxes all spread out throughout the month!!


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope living on the west coast is actually helpful for this one! We are moving in the middle of August and I don't want to be worried about this box coming, eek


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 24, 2012)

I wonder how long shipping will take.  Some services take forever


----------



## maclothier (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in the middle (CST), so it usually doesn't matter what coast it ships from.  It arrives about the same.

I agree with lovelockdown - I like it when they ship at different times of the month. 

OMG - that's too funny Nicole.  My sister and I use to do the same thing...unwrap the gifts and put them back.

I still don't think my parent know!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how long shipping will take.  Some services take forever


 on their FAQ's it said something about using USPS and Fed Ex. I have never heard of that service before, maybe it'll be faster?


----------



## Stdanzy (Jul 24, 2012)

I just got a package via FedEx and USPS and I don't think it is necessarily any faster than other shipping options.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 24, 2012)

As long as it's not slower, -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2012)

I get things from a company that ship via FedEx SmartPost, which is what I have a feeling this is.  It's basically FedEx's version of UPS MI:  FedEx picks it up and takes it to the destination post office, and then the post office takes it from there.  It's about as fast as UPS MI, which would be not really.


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 25, 2012)

Hopefully we'll receive the box within this month.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone know where exactly is it being shipped from?


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know where exactly is it being shipped from?


 All i see on their FAQ page is that they ship from their West Coast facilities.

Hmmm.... I'm wondering too.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully we'll receive the box within this month.


 I don't think I will (East Coast). I wonder if they will advertise their boxes differently.. like this should be an AUGUST box... by saying it's a July box and most people don't receive it in July will cause some unhappy subscribers I'm sure.  

I'm fine as long as I get my box though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a feeling the box will worth the wait!.I cannot wait to get mine. Hopefully folks are a little forgiving if they receive it the first week of August, like me on the East coast too.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling the box will worth the wait!.I cannot wait to get mine. Hopefully folks are a little forgiving if they receive it the first week of August, like me on the East coast too.


 AGREED!!  I'm so excited!! I don't mind if it comes in August either.  I was just saying I could see some people getting upset.  I'm so so so excited. I love getting companies firsts boxes!


----------



## liziam (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone receive a shipping confirmation email yet?


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone receive a shipping confirmation email yet?


 Not yet, but hopefully soon


----------



## JessP (Jul 25, 2012)

Haven't received mine yet, either, but you better believe that I'll be letting everyone know here as soon as I do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 25, 2012)

I love the excitement of waiting for a complete surprise!  I hope that this first box is really fun!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 25, 2012)

I keep refreshing for a tracking email lol


----------



## JessP (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep refreshing for a tracking email lol


 Glad I'm not the only one lol..


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one lol..


 Me too!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't help but stalk my email. Why are these boxes so addicting? I'll post as soon as I get tracking info, hopefully soon!! I can't wait for everyone to start posting what they received...my husband makes fun of me because I really am soooooooo amused by this forum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't help but stalk my email. Why are these boxes so addicting? I'll post as soon as I get tracking info, hopefully soon!! I can't wait for everyone to start posting what they received...my husband makes fun of me because I really am soooooooo amused by this forum.


 Im the exact same!   and My boyfriend loves that Im loving the boxes but im sure he's sick of hearing about them.  hes such a good sport


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just realized on their website it says they shop AROUND the 25th.  Maybe they are a little behind being the first bag and will ship by the end of the week.

Am I crazy to still be checking my email? haha


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 25, 2012)

Im glad we all sit and wait and can chat cause if my boyfriend hears me talk about another bag he may try to cancel them all . Its my new obsession... And its ok! No email for me so sad!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

What is everyone hoping to see in their box?


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe they shipped it out and will send us a tracking number a little after when it moved a bit. *wishful thinking*


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't wait to see what you all get!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

It shipped! check your email!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine was shipped on the 20th from CA and is already in IL!! Should get to NJ soon!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

It weighs 3.2 POUNDS!


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jul 25, 2012)

WHAT! my tracking number and carrier is blank... sad! Wonder what this means?? Did this happen to anyone else? 

edit: checked my account on the website, on its way - started its journey on 7/20! woot woot!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 25, 2012)

omg I was so excited and realized I got a blank email without any tracking number.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHAT! my tracking number and carrier is blank... sad! Wonder what this means?? Did this happen to anyone else?


 Oh no! I'm sure if you send them an email they will give you your tracking info.  Are you on the East or West coast?


----------



## JessP (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg I was so excited and realized I got a blank email without any tracking number.


 Same here! Goodness lol.


----------



## Stdanzy (Jul 25, 2012)

That I super exciting that your box is already in IL, I live in IL and my box shipped yesterday and is currently in Nevada, so I think I might get it super quick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stdanzy (Jul 25, 2012)

and by I, I meant is... Lol


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jul 25, 2012)

East Coast! - Washington DC... luckily all is well.


----------



## JessP (Jul 25, 2012)

I logged into my POPSUGAR account and found tracking info from there! Looks like it's shipping from Watsonville, CA - hopefully it arrives soon since I live in CA! Fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

So excited for everyone!!!!!!

How do I put up spoiler alerts for when I do get my bag?  I dont want to ruin it for anyone


----------



## tulippop (Jul 25, 2012)

I also got an email a few minutes ago and the carrier and tracking is blank, SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 25, 2012)

What city in CA did they ship from?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got my ship notice... It left California yesterday and weighs 3.2 lbs, it doesn't give an anticipated arrival date, soooooo excited!!!


----------



## tulippop (Jul 25, 2012)

OH! if you check your account on musthave.popsugar.com there's a tracking #!!!


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jul 25, 2012)

WATSONVILLE, CA


----------



## tulippop (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What city in CA did they ship from?


Watsonville, CA and they're using Fedex


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH! if you check your account on musthave.popsugar.com there's a tracking #!!!


 thank you =) my bag was just sent out an hour ago, maybe because I live in CA and they want everyone to get them around the same time?


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Watsonville, CA and they're using Fedex


 thanks!


----------



## brigittedsm (Jul 25, 2012)

My box shipped at 2pm today so I guess they're trying to make it so everyone gets their box at roughly the same time. I live in SoCal, for reference! Aww... I wish for once us West Coasters could receive a box first, lol. I always see the spoilers, never get to make any! But yeah 3 lbs is definitely pretty heavy!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so curious to know what all they sent!!

My guess is the tote bag they said they're going to send out each month, and a book.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brigittedsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box shipped at 2pm today so I guess they're trying to make it so everyone gets their box at roughly the same time. I live in SoCal, for reference! Aww... I wish for once us West Coasters could receive a box first, lol. I always see the spoilers, never get to make any! But yeah 3 lbs is definitely pretty heavy!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so curious to know what all they sent!!
> 
> My guess is the tote bag they said they're going to send out each month, and a book.


Honestly, it kinda really sucks that all of the subscription services on the east coast ship out at the same time but the 2 I know of on the west coast stagger it so that east coast is shipped out first so we all get it at the same time.  It's nice to get it at the same time but it sucks because the only ones who do it are on the west coast.


----------



## Stdanzy (Jul 25, 2012)

> So excited for everyone!!!!!! How do I put up spoiler alerts for when I do get my bag? Â I dont want to ruin it for anyone


 There is a black text bubble in the text editor, click on it then type in between the two ][ symbols in the center, and you have a spoiler alert! Hope this makes sense


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a black text bubble in the text editor, click on it then type in between the two ][ symbols in the center, and you have a spoiler alert!
> 
> Hope this makes sense


 great! Thanks!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly, it kinda really sucks that all of the subscription services on the east coast ship out at the same time but the 2 I know of on the west coast stagger it so that east coast is shipped out first so we all get it at the same time.  It's nice to get it at the same time but it sucks because the only ones who do it are on the west coast.


 Exactly. East coast people get all the subscriptions first =(


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 25, 2012)

My box has made it to ohio. Im in philly My excitement made my little nightly video! Can't contain myself http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IF4FE5PPfE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Jul 26, 2012)

I got my box! I took pictures on my cellphone, so bear with me if they are hard to see. 





















The Ilia Lip Conditioner smells great! Never heard of them before but they remind me of Sugar with the packaging and scent. It's hard to tell the difference in color on here but one is like a bright red and the other is like a nudish red. I don't know if it was worth the $$, but you definitely get a lot of full-sized products. I feel like they have a lot of potential, especially because they will send out lifestyle products as well. I only subbed for a month to feel them out, I might resub again after hearing what others have to say.


----------



## liziam (Jul 26, 2012)

Hm, the site says the bag will be over $150 of products, but based on your pics I don't think it meets that amount...


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, the site says the bag will be over $150 of products, but based on your pics I don't think it meets that amount...


 Im with you....hoping to not be dissapointed. $150/worth....Im not seeing it.

I signed up for the monthly also.

YEAH...(NOT!!) 2 lipsticks....my least favorite. But I am excited to try the scrub, and lotion. Maybe the bag could have been a little more "trendy" and stylish. That would have made it more staying with the POPSUGAR image.

I know that subscriptions will not please everyone. Just my opinions. This one was hyped, and other than full sized products...Im not feeling super excited by the photo for the price.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Jul 26, 2012)

The Ilia lip conditioners are $24/each  RGB nail polishes are $16/each
The Body drench I found both for about $7.00 (can't remember)  
Kind  bars $1.49/each
Yeah... I just roughly added up everything and it came up to $95.98 but thats not including the bag. I don't know how much they think that bag is worth lol.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box! I took pictures on my cellphone, so bear with me if they are hard to see.
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Jul 26, 2012)

I have to say I'm glad I didn't sign up for this...


----------



## tulippop (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say I'm glad I didn't sign up for this...


I'm starting to regret this one.  I signed up monthly thinking the first box would be awesome but there are only 4 brands not including the bag.  Not really what I was expecting for almost $40 (I have to pay taxes too).


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Ilia lip conditioners are $24/each  RGB nail polishes are $16/each
> ...


 My add up was maybe a little less....a few products I found on sale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liziam (Jul 26, 2012)

I noticed on pop sugar's site it now says worth over $100, but on the pop sugar must have bag site it still says over $150. I wonder when they will update all the copy to $100.

That's pretty bad false advertising. I'm disappointed they would tell us one thing, switch it to a lower value once we signed up, and expect it to be OK.

UGH. I would have probably been excited for this bag if they hadn't set my expectations at $150.


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it WORTH the $35 paid...yes probably.

Would I have gone out and picked the product (with my $35) probably not.

Doubling up on items, not to fond of.

Hoping I REALLY like the SCRUB and that the BAG was something really cute. (text highlighted so not to spoil)


----------



## tulippop (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed on pop sugar's site it now says worth over $100, but on the pop sugar must have bag site it still says over $150. I wonder when they will update all the copy to $100.
> 
> ...


I just saw that.. that is really shady.


----------



## Stdanzy (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm still pretty excited about the box!


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jul 26, 2012)

Was everyone's weight 3.2 lbs? Maybe they are different packages? I am on a three month sub, so we will see what happens. 

Also, they do have the refund, if you are dissatisfied...


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still pretty excited about the box!


 Me too....I always like getting little suprise when I get home from work!!


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was everyone's weight 3.2 lbs? Maybe they are different packages? I am on a three month sub, so we will see what happens.
> 
> Also, they do have the refund, if you are dissatisfied...


 3.2 lbs also


----------



## maclothier (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't have mine yet, but my FedEx tag say 3.2 lbs and I'm signed up for the monthly.  

To change to value amount NOW is totally shady. (This being said without having seen any spoilers.)

They've had plenty of time (this has been promoted for a long time) to either change the copy, or add to the value of the bag!

Still, I'm excited and can't wait to get mine.  Mine still says it's in Reno.  I hope it isn't getting into trouble gambling.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 26, 2012)

hmmm, not sure how I feel about it now that I've clicked the spoiler. I signed up thinking it would have more life style items, since it said it would. Maybe i'll be more excited in person when it gets here.


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have mine yet, but my FedEx tag say 3.2 lbs and I'm signed up for the monthly.
> 
> ...


 THATS FUNNY!!

If your is in Reno...I may actually get mine today! (hour away)

Tracking says Sacramento still.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Jul 26, 2012)

I just read the terms over and I decided to go with that whole "First Bag Guarantee." I just looked at the box again and I realized that I most likely won't use much in it, and it totally wasn't worth my #35. I feel like I've gotten better items in my cheaper subscriptions before. Hopefully they won't give me a hard time and will just give me the refund so I can move on. Definitely not looking back at this subscription.


----------



## JessP (Jul 26, 2012)

There are definitely a few items I'm excited for and will get great use out of, but I do think my hopes were set a little higher. I think I'll stick it out for one more month and see if we get more of a variety of items - brand-wise and type-wise - next month!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm supposed to get mine today and from the Spoiler, I'm not impressed. Definitely thought it would include better stuff. Was thinking maybe theyd send out jewelry or some type of lifestyle products.... We shall see.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow. I had this one all filled out and ready to go. I am glad I did not complete the sub! $35 needs to rock for a sub. This might roll


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 26, 2012)

Ya exactly. I was really hoping for a lifestyle, all around kind of subscription. Did it have a theme? Maybe next month will be different. I kind of do want to give it at least another month in case there ends up being more variety.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't say that I'm thrilled but in other ways I'm glad I'm not attached to the box! I'm using all the products I won't be using for up coming birthdays and Xmas. I already have all my presents in groups and this will be the final touch to many presents! If anything I do love how I got most of my gifts done for the season, I to was hoping for more variety and not all this to say the least. But I'm excited to try the product that's 24 dollar value


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lacey Burd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found it!
> 
> ...


----------



## bloo (Jul 26, 2012)

I have to agree that I was hoping for more lifestyle, home and fashion items. I'm ok with some beauty, but with so many beauty subs and cheaper I was hoping for it to be more. I am getting 3 months free so I'm sticking around and I do hope they mix it up some more.


----------



## jbro2006 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to agree that I was hoping for more lifestyle, home and fashion items. I'm ok with some beauty, but with so many beauty subs and cheaper I was hoping for it to be more. I am getting 3 months free so I'm sticking around and I do hope they mix it up some more.


 3 months free?  from referring friends or what?


----------



## liziam (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like they changed it to $100 worth of product on the pop sugar must have site today as well. I took a screen shot of the $150 messaging before they took it down...

I'm excited for the box, I just don't like being misled


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they changed it to $100 worth of product on the pop sugar must have site today as well. I took a screen shot of the $150 messaging before they took it down...
> 
> I'm excited for the box, I just don't like being misled


Wow! That is not cool!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 26, 2012)

I might cancel if that is the case. I missed the July box so I am hoping its good enough to stay for September. Beautyfix is better then. $50/ season with over $400 worth of products


----------



## bloo (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3 months free?  from referring friends or what?


 Yep. I've been working for the last week or so getting referrals.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just read the terms over and I decided to go with that whole "First Bag Guarantee." I just looked at the box again and I realized that I most likely won't use much in it, and it totally wasn't worth my #35. I feel like I've gotten better items in my cheaper subscriptions before. Hopefully they won't give me a hard time and will just give me the refund so I can move on. Definitely not looking back at this subscription.


My shipping just updated with an ETA of Saturday.  If my box is like your's I'll probably cancel too.  The products aren't bad but it's $38.24 for me and your box had 2 lipsticks from the same brand, 2 bars from the same brand, 2 nail polishes from the same brand and 2 body products from the same brand (but at least they were 2 different products).  Like others I was expecting a variety of things and not just beauty products.  I'm already pretty happy with BB and GB so I don't want another beauty sub unless it's better than those 2.


----------



## rubyjuls (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm pretty torn over this.  I was SO excited and when I got it in the mail today I was rather underwhelmed.  It was so hyped I was really expecting to be wowed.  I also expected more product variety.  However, that being said I did really like four of the products and will probably enjoy two others

I love the nail polishes and really like the lip conditioners.  I'll probably enjoy the two bath/body products as well.
Is it worth the price I paid (especially since I had to pay tax so it was $38.11 for me)?  Not sure, especially since I get other several other beauty subscription boxes already.  I may give it one more month to see if we get more variety with the August box.


----------



## jbro2006 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. I've been working for the last week or so getting referrals.


 Very Cool! 

I did break down and peak at the spoilers.  I'm ok with the box but will cancel/ not continue with it. It's just not worth it.  I haven't gotten mine yet and I am curious to see if everyone gets the same thing. It would be just my luck that this would be the ONE sub that does give everyone the same thing.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say I'm glad I didn't sign up for this...


 I'm with you.  I couldn't get this because I had just put through the order on the Insdier's Beauty Box (3 = buy 2 get 1 free) by Beauty Bar and had to sit on my hands...    

This box featured 4 brands, this is a little underwelming for a 'must have' sample box.  BrichBox my fav, always manages to squeeze in 5 to 7 brands in each box...  so that you 'sample' as many brands as possible.  The box did not at all come close to their hype... "eating cupcakes for breakfast".  

I'm just really surprised at the huge gap between Popsugar's MUSTHAVE's 'projected vlaue' vs. it's 'actual content'.  You do get to eat breakfast, only it wasn't cupcakes, but rather something kinda expensive that you sorta like... and feel almost okay about spending the money on, because you have a groupon discount.  





 



p.s. I've seen the Body Drench Pomegranate Crush Body Lotion online for $7, so it brings the value of the box to $95.  Maybe it's just first box hiccups and they'll get their act togehter after this first wave of response, otherwise I don't see this box being around for too long.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 27, 2012)

My box is in town but I probably won't see it for a while since the projected delivery date is Monday. I'm trying to keep an open mind about it because if it was advertised as having more diverse products, it probably will in the upcoming bags. That's why I was wondering if this one had a "theme". Who knows. I also appreciate that they are all full size products. I keep going back and forth about it in my head, trying to be optimistic here.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 27, 2012)

Did everyone think this was more of a lifestyle box? I was not excpecting completely makeup/beauty and 2 food items.  I thought it was going to be a mix.  not cool Popsugar.  I'm signed up for beauty subs for makeup items.  I was hoping a mug, or a picture frame, candle, book, sunglasses something NOT makeup.  I'm going to try to go with the First box gaurentee but I signed up for 3 months.  I hope they give me a refund and do not make me pay for shipping to send the items back.  I also hope they just don't tact another box onto my 4 month sub to make up for it. Does anyone know the details?


----------



## tulippop (Jul 27, 2012)

This is what happens when I'm bored.  I was wondering why my package went right past me in the opposite direction so.... for anyone wondering why their packaging is going to certain cities first, it seems like Popsugar is using Fedex smart-post.  All packages are delivered to the nearest smart-post hub then taken to your local usps. 





http://www.fedex.com/us/smart-post/network.html


----------



## tulippop (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone think this was more of a lifestyle box? I was not excpecting completely makeup/beauty and 2 food items.  I thought it was going to be a mix.  not cool Popsugar.  I'm signed up for beauty subs for makeup items.  I was hoping a mug, or a picture frame, candle, book, sunglasses something NOT makeup.  I'm going to try to go with the First box gaurentee but I signed up for 3 months.  I hope they give me a refund and do not make me pay for shipping to send the items back.  I also hope they just don't tact another box onto my 4 month sub to make up for it. Does anyone know the details?


Me!  I was not expecting almost all beauty items either.  Here's a link to their TOS: https://musthave.popsugar.com/tos 



> We know you'll love your â€œMust Haveâ€ bag. But, in the event you are not fully satisfied with your first â€œMust Haveâ€ bag, we'll issue you a $35 refund for the first bag and provide you with an opportunity to cancel your Subscription (the â€œFirst Bag Guaranteeâ€). *In order to be eligible to receive a refund you must contact us at [email protected] within five (5) business days of receiving your first "Must Have bag (the â€œFirst Bag Guaranteeâ€) requesting a refund.* Unless you specifically request a cancellation, your Subscription will remain in effect until the applicable expiration period. The First Bag Guarantee cannot be redeemed by the recipient of a Gift Subscription. Only one (1) First Bag Guarantee is limited per person.
> 
> The First Bag Guarantee is available for a limited time only. Sugar reserves the right to modify, suspend or cancel the First Bag Guarantee at any time and without notice.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me!  I was not expecting almost all beauty items either.  Here's a link to their TOS: https://musthave.popsugar.com/tos


 Thank you!! My box should get here today and I will immediately write for a refund.  I'm also going to look up websites for the prices of the items to show them that we aren't dummies here!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ilia lipstick  $24 each (2) = $48

http://iliabeauty.com/collections/tinted-lip-conditioners

RGB nail polish $16 each (2) = $32 

http://www.rgbcosmetics.com/color.html

Body Drench Pomegranate Crush Body Lotion (sold via Amazon, Body Drench Does Not sell via their website. It says its sold at Sallys Beauty but these items in particilar are not sold in store or on Sallys webiste) retail $14  

http://www.amazon.com/Body-Drench-Pomegranate-Crush-Lotion/dp/B0080MU9O2

Body Drench Raspberry Gelee Body Scrub (sold via Amazon, Body Drench Does Not sell via their website. It says its sold at Sallys Beauty but these items in particilar are not sold in store or on Sallys webiste) $6

http://www.amazon.com/Body-Drench-Raspberry-Gelee-Scrub/dp/B0080MTQ3W/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1343397416&amp;sr=1-1-spell&amp;keywords=body+drench+body+scrub+respberry+gelee

Kind Bars   $1.49 each (2) = $2.98

http://www.kindsnacks.com/kind-store/buy-kind-bars

TOTAL: 102.98

Popsugar Bag:  Unknown but not worth $47.02


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ilia lipstick  $24 each (2) = $48
> 
> ...


 
Seeing this, I am surely gonna cancel. I am due for the August box and I am excited to cancel.


----------



## JenKnowsBest (Jul 27, 2012)

I wonder if each month focuses on a different theme. (july beauty stuff). I ordered for august and on the blog it says "Join now to receive our August must-have essentials for your home and entertaining." which makes it sound like that bag would be stuff to use for your home. maybe...


----------



## JessP (Jul 27, 2012)

> I wonder if each month focuses on a different theme. (july beauty stuff). I ordered for august and on the blog it says "Join now to receive our August must-have essentials for your home and entertaining." which makes it sound like that bag would be stuff to use for your home. maybe...Â  :icon_ques


 Interesting - that could very well be the case!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 27, 2012)

i want to try this too. is there a link to get credit if i sign up? i missed july's bag but i want to get august. it's kinda pricey but if i like it i may cancel my new beauty. i already cancelled Glossybox. i cant wait to see what everyone got for july!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenKnowsBest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if each month focuses on a different theme. (july beauty stuff). I ordered for august and on the blog it says "Join now to receive our August must-have essentials for your home and entertaining." which makes it sound like that bag would be stuff to use for your home. maybe...


 if thats the case i would enjoy augusts box


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i want to try this too. is there a link to get credit if i sign up? i missed july's bag but i want to get august. it's kinda pricey but if i like it i may cancel my new beauty. i already cancelled Glossybox. i cant wait to see what everyone got for july!


 I sent you a private message with a link.  thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Val Erler (Jul 27, 2012)

if this lipstick isnt AMAZING, I'll be asking for a refund.  I can surely go to target &amp; get two quality polishes of my choice, 2 lipsticks, an entire box of health bars, a lotion &amp; a scrub for under $35, all hand picked by myself.  =/


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 27, 2012)

This is a great deal if you were new to the whole subscription concept and you normally purchase periumum cosmetics.  You are still getting good bang for the buck.  

For me though it is not a value proposition and I've only been on the subscription circuit for three months.  The average sub price usually returns 4x the value of your sub fee, so if you pay $10 then you'll get samples that are roughly worth at least $40 and often greater.  It's been great fun for the consumers and a great op for botique cosmetics firms to get their products into the hands of their target market segment.   

For this box to stay afloat in the competitive sub box world, it does need to consistantly bring to the subscribers at least 4x in retail value in it's sub cost (at least $140 or if you are going to make promise of $150 to get people to subscribe, stick to it regardless of cost, this is their first box and it's sad that it was sooooo of the mark) or folks will simply take their money elsewhere after a coupe of rounds.

If they are not able to delivery what they hype next month and match the value return of other subs, I think this box will not survive past this year.  It's too bad, marketing on this is fun to read and the promised ideas are exciting to roll around in my head when the day gets slow, they just need to match their sourcing efforts so that they can deliver on what they promise.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a great deal if you were new to the whole subscription concept and you normally purchase periumum cosmetics.  You are still getting good bang for the buck.
> 
> ...


This is a good deal but the reason why people like me are not happy is because they said it was a $150 value.  They advertised it for a long time and then JUST as people started getting their boxes in the mail and added up the retail value, it came up short - only around $100.  And then to add insult to injury they changed their advertisement of $150 value to $100 value without so much as a by-your-leave.  They advertised that we would be getting a variety of things from food to tech to home decor to fashion, etc - almost everything in the bag is beauty.  They advertised that they spent time curating items and that they get pitched hundreds of products everyday.  And in the end the bag contains doubles of each of the 4 brands included, not very exciting when other beauty subs include more brands and more variety than this "lifestyle box."

If they had not hyped up and made these promises in print on their site in the first place, I think there would be a lot less disappointment.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is a good deal but the reason why people like me are not happy is because they said it was a $150 value.  They advertised it for a long time and then JUST as people started getting their boxes in the mail and added up the retail value, it came up short - only around $100.  And then to add insult to injury they changed their advertisement of $150 value to $100 value without so much as a by-your-leave.  They advertised that we would be getting a variety of things from food to tech to home decor to fashion, etc - almost everything in the bag is beauty.  They advertised that they spent time curating items and that they get pitched hundreds of products everyday.  And in the end the bag contains doubles of each of the 4 brands included, not very exciting when other beauty subs include more brands and more variety than this "lifestyle box."
> ...


 Yeah, I was being analytical and objective.  If I let the un-edited voice in me speak, she would say the smug, 'it's-all-good', merlot drinking, start-up $$ squandering, sun-drenched 'goddesses'.  I mean really, they got pitched by hundreds of products every day?  So what is that 30,000 products over the past month and you carefully decided that you would put 4 brands in your premier launch and come up $50 short on your promise?  Oh honey~~~


----------



## tulippop (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I was being analytical and objective.  If I let the four-year old in me speak, she would say the lying, lazy, smug, merlot drinking, start-up $$ squandering, sun-drenched 'goddesses'.  I mean really they got pithced by hundreds of products every day?  So what is that 30,000 products and you carefully decided that you would put 4 brands in your launch?  Oh honey~~~
> 
> ...


----------



## beautyfool (Jul 27, 2012)

This is a big disappointment... I will also be doing the refund, I believe.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenKnowsBest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if each month focuses on a different theme. (july beauty stuff). I ordered for august and on the blog it says *"Join now to receive our August must-have essentials for your home and entertaining.*" which makes it sound like that bag would be stuff to use for your home. maybe...


 that's what I was suspecting, and I am excited about next month's theme now that you mention it.

I actually ended up getting my box today, fedex smart post is a billion times faster then UPS MI. 

I'm eating one of the items now for breakfast.





Also, I noticed that one of the items is a "tinted lip conditioner" and not a lipstick which does add a bit to the variety.


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 27, 2012)

IT CAME



 I was prepared to disappointed by it; I have to say I'm actually* not*.

When all the FULL SIZED products are on the table in front of me and for the price I paid, it is a good value. The 2 items I'm not interested in using I will save them for gifts or possibly trade. Seeing the comments above about the possibility of different themes every month, sounds fun and I will keep my subscription for now.

Received all the same items as above review

Body scrub (Raspberry) smells good enough to eat!

Body Lotion (Pomegranate)

2 RGB polishes "MINTY" pale green "DOLL" taupe (bottles are small/like Zoya minis)

1 Ilia Lip Conditioner BANG BANG (red!!!)

1 Ilia Lipstick IN MY ROOM (taupe/mauve)

2 bars different flavors (already know I like these)

POPSUGAR Beach bag~surprised by actual quality. It is nice and thick with a zipper


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also, I noticed that one of the items is a ...........................................................which does add a bit to the variety.


 Thank you for posting this!

I assumed they were the same. Will trade of gift both.

 I dont wear RED and the Taupe/mauve lipstick is not really my color


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for posting this!
> 
> ...


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 27, 2012)

Since the RGB NAILPOLISH lists on their site

*No Formaldehyde, No Toluene, No DBP,
No Formaldehyde Resin, No Camphor
Made in the USA
Cruelty Free *

I am trying to swap all mine out for this kind of product, I am excited to try them!!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 27, 2012)

Pictures please


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IT CAME
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the size on these?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys! Just wanted to update you all. I sent them a very nice email regarding the whole false advertisement thing and I told them that I wanted to refund. I offered sending stuff back if it was more convenient for them but they were very kind. I told them that it just simply was not a service for me and I didn't appreciate being hyped up. This was their response.....

Thank you for your email. Our sincerest apologies for any confusion. We did change the subscription value listed on our site, as we realized that it could vary slightly from month to month. We wanted to make sure that we weren't misleading, as you noted, and would rather surprise customers when the value is higher than expected.

We are going to refund you in full for your first box â€” no need to return any of the products.

Weâ€™ve put a lot of thought into next monthâ€™s box, which will include more product and brand variety based on initial feedback from launch partners like you. The box themes are refreshed every month, and August will be completely different than July. We hope you'll give us another try in the future.

Thank you,
POPSUGAR Support


----------



## tulippop (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pictures please


 



That's everything except for the bag.  I have more pics on my blog


----------



## tulippop (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys! Just wanted to update you all. I sent them a very nice email regarding the whole false advertisement thing and I told them that I wanted to refund. I offered sending stuff back if it was more convenient for them but they were very kind. I told them that it just simply was not a service for me and I didn't appreciate being hyped up. This was their response.....
> 
> ...


 That's the exact same email I received as well.  I got a response super quick.  CS seems to be pretty good but I don't know if I want to continue, $38 is a lot compared to other subs.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 27, 2012)

I think that is very savvy of them and shows good business sense.  They are operating on VC dollars right now so thier public perception means everything at this point.  There are already talks of POPSUGAR being acquired by either Yahoo or FB, so if they can maintain a positive consumer perception they are golden.  

Like other silicon valley businesses, it won't be important that they are in the black for the next 3 to 5 years, they simply need to maintain a good public image, increase client base and the VC dollars will keep coming.

I'm upgrading my prior thoughts on this company.  I did some research after my last two not so favorable remarks on them.  It think this first little hicuup will probably whip them into shape.  I'm very excited to see next month's offering!!



> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys! Just wanted to update you all. I sent them a very nice email regarding the whole false advertisement thing and I told them that I wanted to refund. I offered sending stuff back if it was more convenient for them but they were very kind. I told them that it just simply was not a service for me and I didn't appreciate being hyped up. This was their response.....
> 
> ...


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the size on these?
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jul 28, 2012)

I love those lipstick colors! 

Depending on the August pictures I might give this sub a try. I already cancelled Glossybox and Beauty Army for now, so I will actually have the funds for an expensive subscription if I really like what it's offering. For now I will just stalk everyone's pictures and drool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks! i have a busy day today so as soon as i get home from work and stopping at ulta i am on it. i hope there are still spots open!....off to work!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks! i have a busy day today so as soon as i get home from work and stopping at ulta i am on it. i hope there are still spots open!....off to work!


 I private messaged you a link the other day when you asked.  I hope you are able to use it and subscriptions are still open.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks!


----------



## rubyjuls (Jul 28, 2012)

Now that I have had time to actually play around with the products I have to say, I really do like just about everything that was in this box.  Sure, it's pricier than several of the other subs I am currently subscribed to, but if I actually use everything in it it will end up being a much better value.  I probably will cancel something else to keep this if I end up enjoying the next few boxes as well. 

The kind bars were delicious!  I never even heard of these before.  I will most definitely be purchasing more of these in the future, especially the Madagascar Vanilla Almond one.  These two bars were what I thought I wouldn't like, but they were yummy.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 28, 2012)

I received a very nice email back from the company after asking for a refund.  They even wrote specific comments on some of my suggestions and thanked me for willing to finish up the remainder of my 3 months.   Quick response too  - especially for a weekend


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 28, 2012)

Sigh, I have asked for a refund as well. If they can give information about it not being beauty items in the future I'd be willing to rejoin, but I just don't need beauty stuff and I'm sad there wasn't a book, a pair of earrings, etc etc. That article they wrote had me so excited about the things they could have included!


----------



## tulippop (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh, I have asked for a refund as well. If they can give information about it not being beauty items in the future I'd be willing to rejoin, but I just don't need beauty stuff and I'm sad there wasn't a book, a pair of earrings, etc etc. That article they wrote had me so excited about the things they could have included!


 Thankfully their CS is pretty good from what I've experienced so far and also super fast to respond.  I found it funny that their card said "July means vacations, beach reading and spending time with family and friends."  No book or magazine was included but the card they gave us had a tear-off bookmark.  XD


----------



## Rmwife1 (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IT CAME
> 
> ...


----------



## lyrastar (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thankfully their CS is pretty good from what I've experienced so far and also super fast to respond.  I found it funny that their card said "July means vacations, beach reading and spending time with family and friends."  No book or magazine was included but the card they gave us had a tear-off bookmark.  XD


 I've seen good things about their CS which I am thankful for. I mean, the body scrub and lotion seem nice, but I will not use 2 lipsticks and the polish, eh. If I had known it was beauty month I wouldn't have done it, since I basically paid $35 for some body scrub. Now, a fashion or home goods or literary month I'm all in for! I would love jewelry or office supplies or something unique like that. But I can't trust their vague descriptions, clearly - unless they learn from this bag. I'd be happy to cancel one of my other subs and do this one instead if they do something different every month. I told them all of this in my e-mail so we'll see how they reply...


----------



## brigittedsm (Jul 28, 2012)

Eh... I don't know if I'm just not being picky but I'm content with what they sent. Yeah it's a bit shady they changed the worth of the bag out of nowhere, though.

Here are my thoughts on the bag:

The RGB Doll nail polish... wearing it already and it is the perfect nude nail polish for me. Too bad just yesterday I ordered a Le Metier nude nail polish from Nordies. As for the green one eh... I already have too many green/mint n/ps from these boxes to last me a life time.

I love that the bag has pockets. It's not just some cheapy tote... I usually hate bags/totes and I literally have a stash of them... but this one I think I might actually use!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the bars... I'm getting over a cold so I'm just not that hungry as I am dehydrated and whatnot. So I decided I needed SOME calories and ate a bar, and while they're a liiiil dry (or my throat is, from this cold) they're actually pretty good! And I like that I understand all the ingredients! And calorie-wise they're not that bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The body scrub smells amazinggg and I'm really glad it's jelly-ish instead of creamy. I got a thick oat/creamy body scrub in another sub a few months back and that thing almost clogged my shower so I threw it out. As for the body lotion, eh... I'm ambivalent. I prefer cocoa butter, shea butter... things that are a little more natural but I mean it's body lotion. In a pinch, it'll work.

Haven't tried the lip products yet as I'm still sick-y but for the most part I'm hearing good things!
I'm sticking around. I really wish they had included a book, though. That would have just been the icing on the cake and would have driven the value of the bag up for sure! Overall I'm pleased. The worth is more than what I paid for and I think I foresee good things coming if they send non-beauty products in the future. There are too many beauty subs out there for them to charge so much.

Also, I don't mind that they sent out fewer brands and two of each brand. In fact, I prefer it. I cannot get a taste of a brand based off one product alone. Here I get a variety of two different things by those brands to make a better guess as to whether I will like this brand as a whole after the box is delivered. I feel it cements the brand in my mind better. Just owning a one-off of a brand I might never think to look into the brand ever again. I have two products I like by the same brand? - well I really should look into that brand, right?

*shrugs* I like my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 28, 2012)

If anyone is interested in trading their mint colored RGB polish... my trade list is in my signature. Just saying...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 29, 2012)

i did! signed up and will get august! they said shipping won't happen until the 25th though so i am very bummed its going to take that long. ! thanks for sending me the link. i hope you got credit for me signing up.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i did! signed up and will get august! they said shipping won't happen until the 25th though so i am very bummed its going to take that long. ! thanks for sending me the link. i hope you got credit for me signing up.


 I did thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganS (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting you email and response from CS!!! If my box is the same (which I assume it will be) I will DEFINITELY be asking for a refund!


----------



## JessP (Jul 29, 2012)

So I got my box yesterday and I am feeling okay about it. It was nice to actually play around with the products and I'm happy that they are full-size. At the same time, there wasn't anything in particular that made me super-excited, you know? I feel like for $35, they should definitely be including higher-end/more well-known brands. I'll stick it out for next month and make a decision then (hopefully lol).


----------



## Val Erler (Jul 29, 2012)

im really dissatisfied with this bag and am consodering the refund but theyve got me excited for next month. what to do..what to do!!?


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 29, 2012)

> im really dissatisfied with this bagÂ and am consodering the refund butÂ theyve got me excited for next month. what to do..what to do!!?


 Maybe you can ask to return that box and ask if that refund can go towards the August box. That's what I plan to do when I get mine. Im not too happy with the contents at all.


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 30, 2012)

The way I read the "First Bag Guarantee" is you can ask for the refund, but you don't need to cancel the subscription.  That is why the put the statement in there about only using the "First Bag Guarantee" once.

Basically it gives them 2 strikes, the first time, you can ask for the "First Bag Guarantee", the second time, you can cancel.  Also if you average the two bags together (the refunded one and the next one) they each only cost $17.50.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 31, 2012)

I just got my box a few hours ago. I've been lurking for about a week. I'm not disappointed overall, but I do have some critical things to say.

I love the lipsticks! I love that they are semi-sheer and moisturizing, but still have good color pay-out, plus the actual colors look very flattering on me. I think they did a good job picking the shades.

I am very happy that they gave us these fruit and nut bars. They sound really good and just the sort of snack I am most interested in (other than organic chocolate.)

I'm not super thrilled with the scrub and lotion set. They are not high end and have a lot of weird-sounding chemicals in the ingredients. I try to keep it naturalish with my bodycare, brands like EO, Pacifica, Jasons, and Nature's Gate. Parabens are the last listed ingredients, so I chose to give the products a chance. The lotion does feel nice, but it is called Pomegranate and smells like mango. Hello random! I decided to be indulgent and mixed the two together by the handful and used it that way. I'll use them up in that fashion, but I won't be buying them myself. They're just not up to my standards.

The tote bag is huge and good quality. I feel like the print and logo could be cuter. But I like the colors and the fact that it has a zipper.

I haven't tried the nail polish yet. Maybe I will soon, but I'm expecting a Julep package soon, so I might wait.

 
I was surprised that we didn't get any samples at all and so few brands. I was really expecting to get a fashion item in this box like sunglasses, flip flops, a bracelet, earrings, a scarf, or something for our hair? To me, I thought the idea of this box was to pick out the season's must-have items, and boom, you have them. Like they'd have a spread in a magazine and say "You should try these items on the beach this summer" and then you would just have them. Why didn't they do that sort of thing instead of "July means vacations..." which had nothing to do with the items at all?


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 31, 2012)

Did anyone use the body drench products yet? Are they any good?


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 31, 2012)

I used the scrub! I enjoyed it because it has the flip lid and is jelly like, it smells good not jumping up and down but it works to add into the shower! If anyone wants to see the colors and products I have them switched out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vWwWu4hr-c&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## maclothier (Jul 31, 2012)

Am I the only person who doesn't have her PopSugar MUST have bag yet? 






I still haven't looked at the spoilers, but I can say for certain that the shipping sucks!

I think my bag stopped off for BBQ and a one night stand with Christian Grey. My bag's a floozy.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jul 31, 2012)

I just got my box yesterday, but tried the nail polishes today - I LOVE them! The textures is smooth, goes on easily, and dries quickly. Both of the colors are really nice too.

They also have a new blog post up with them talking through the video of them talking through the products. I am looking forward to August - hopefully it ships out earlier this go round!


----------



## stacyntx (Jul 31, 2012)

I have not gotten mine yet either. My tracking says tomorrow. :|


----------



## jbro2006 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who doesn't have her PopSugar MUST have bag yet?
> 
> ...


 lol -


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I used the scrub! I enjoyed it because it has the flip lid and is jelly like, it smells good not jumping up and down but it works to add into the shower! If anyone wants to see the colors and products I have them switched out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vWwWu4hr-c&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


 Just tried it.  Mine skin doesn't feel any smoother  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine may be fooling me because I just shaved my legs haha. Its def not my favorite scrub but I didn't think it was awful.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 31, 2012)

Im use to using harsher sugar based ones so I may be expecting more


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 31, 2012)

Seriously, if you want to notice a difference, get yourself some scrub in your hand, pumps some lotion and mix it together, then use it. The scrub doesn't seem to do anything by itself, but if you mix them, it'll be nice.

I really like that they told us more about the products on the blog. Now, I am less disappointed, which wasn't much to begin with. I'm really looking forward to next month. I wonder if it really will be more "home" centered? I'm thinking candles. But that's too obvious, isn't it? I could use some coasters. ha


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously, if you want to notice a difference, get yourself some scrub in your hand, pumps some lotion and mix it together, then use it. The scrub doesn't seem to do anything by itself, but if you mix them, it'll be nice.
> 
> I really like that they told us more about the products on the blog. Now, I am less disappointed, which wasn't much to begin with. I'm really looking forward to next month. I wonder if it really will be more "home" centered? I'm thinking candles. But that's too obvious, isn't it? I could use some coasters. ha


 Thanks for the advice. I'm definitely going to try it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously, if you want to notice a difference, get yourself some scrub in your hand, pumps some lotion and mix it together, then use it. The scrub doesn't seem to do anything by itself, but if you mix them, it'll be nice.
> 
> I really like that they told us more about the products on the blog. Now, I am less disappointed, which wasn't much to begin with. I'm really looking forward to next month. I wonder if it really will be more "home" centered? I'm thinking candles. But that's too obvious, isn't it? I could use some coasters. ha


 I agree - it was really nice to learn about the products and hear why each one was chosen. It makes me like them a little bit more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It will definitely be fun to see how they interpret next month's "home" theme!


----------



## Statkix (Aug 1, 2012)

I just got mine yesterdayâ€¦The box is pretty and was very heavy!!! Once I openedâ€¦so sadâ€¦few productsâ€¦brands that I've never heard about itâ€¦I don't think it worth more than 150 dollars never!!!â€¦The products are all full size, but not exciting at all. They sent 2 nail polishes form RGB (mint and nude), 2 lipsticks form ILIA (red and nude), one body lotion and a body scrub from DRENCH and 2 protein bars from KINDâ€¦and they sent a Popsugar logo bag as well! Maybe it worth the 35 bucks, but definitely it is not a big deal. I just don't like those new brands and they didn't make me excited to try them, just look cheapâ€¦and I think 35 a month is one more bill for stuffs that we can not choose and maybe don't like itâ€¦.so, in my opinion I didn't get anything really niceâ€¦I'm going to cancel my subscriptionâ€¦Another thing: I paid for the "box" more than a month before this one arrived, it took so long to them to shipâ€¦They sent my a tracking number and I took more than 8 day to be delivered by FEDEX! The bag came with the tag JULY BAG, with products to use on our vacationâ€¦.too late!!!! My vacation for sure was on July, not now in Augustâ€¦I just think that I'm going to try just the nail polishesâ€¦so 35 is too much for those!!! Well I just thought that this was going to be a really surprising cool bag with at least one product that is really known by its qualityâ€¦not the case!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it takes to receive the refund in your account?


----------



## meaganS (Aug 1, 2012)

You aren't the only one. Fedex says that I should be getting it tomorrow. I've already emailed customer service, though, asking for a refund based off of the video they put out yesterday of what was in the box. Of course I already knew what was in it due to people posting (which I am thankful for) but I didn't want to email CS until I received the box or they officially released what was in the box.


----------



## meaganS (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Statkix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got mine yesterdayâ€¦The box is pretty and was very heavy!!! Once I openedâ€¦so sadâ€¦few productsâ€¦brands that I've never heard about itâ€¦I don't think it worth more than 150 dollars never!!!â€¦The products are all full size, but not exciting at all. They sent 2 nail polishes form RGB (mint and nude), 2 lipsticks form ILIA (red and nude), one body lotion and a body scrub from DRENCH and 2 protein bars from KINDâ€¦and they sent a Popsugar logo bag as well! Maybe it worth the 35 bucks, but definitely it is not a big deal. I just don't like those new brands and they didn't make me excited to try them, just look cheapâ€¦and I think 35 a month is one more bill for stuffs that we can not choose and maybe don't like itâ€¦.so, in my opinion I didn't get anything really niceâ€¦I'm going to cancel my subscriptionâ€¦Another thing: I paid for the "box" more than a month before this one arrived, it took so long to them to shipâ€¦They sent my a tracking number and I took more than 8 day to be delivered by FEDEX! The bag came with the tag JULY BAG, with products to use on our vacationâ€¦.too late!!!! My vacation for sure was on July, not now in Augustâ€¦I just think that I'm going to try just the nail polishesâ€¦so 35 is too much for those!!! Well I just thought that this was going to be a really surprising cool bag with at least one product that is really known by its qualityâ€¦not the case!


Definitely ask for a refund on your July box. Like I just posted, I haven't gotten mine yet (hopefully tomorrow) and paid at least a month ago as well. I definitely agree that it wasn't remotely worth $35.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 1, 2012)

I finally tried the nail polishes and I love the pink one. It is very similar to an OPI color from the Japanese collection they had several years ago. The similar color is called "Miso Happy with this Color." The RGB is much more opaque. I love "Miso" but have been rationing it and now I don't have to. The green polish is much more green than I had thought. I thought it was almost the same color as an Essie polish I have. But it is so much greener. I put the pink on my fingernails and toenails, except my right pinky is wearing the green. I am having great difficulty imagining myself doing a whole manicure or pedicure with it. But they both dry very fast and are nice and opaque. They haven't shown any signs of chipping or wearing yet, even on the tips.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally tried the nail polishes and I love the pink one. It is very similar to an OPI color from the Japanese collection they had several years ago. The similar color is called "Miso Happy with this Color." The RGB is much more opaque. I love "Miso" but have been rationing it and now I don't have to. The green polish is much more green than I had thought. I thought it was almost the same color as an Essie polish I have. But it is so much greener. I put the pink on my fingernails and toenails, except my right pinky is wearing the green. I am having great difficulty imagining myself doing a whole manicure or pedicure with it. But they both dry very fast and are nice and opaque. They haven't shown any signs of chipping or wearing yet, even on the tips.


 pink? I thought we all got "doll" and "minty"


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pink? I thought we all got "doll" and "minty"


 Doll seems to be a gray/nude with a very light pink


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Doll seems to be a gray/nude with a very light pink


 I think brown vs. pink is very subjective in these sorts of shades.  The lipstick, for example, is *brown* to me, but it seems to be a nude pink to just about everyone else.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, I meant Doll. I recall it being called a muted pink. It is very muted. I would consider it a nude or a fleshtone.


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 2, 2012)

Colors are subjective. Everyone sees colors differently, and those with trained eyes see colors differently than those without it.

If you take color theory, it really trains you to look at things and SEE them more than you do otherwise. It's pretty nuts.

Anyhow, Doll looks pink to me. It's a pink nude with grey undertones, to me.

I like the mint color but it was weird when I painted it on my nails. There were areas where it actually repelled off of the surface of my nail, despite my hands being clean and polish free, and made these openings. It filled in just fine on the second coat, but i've never had nail polish do that before. For me it's a two coater, which is totally fine. The color is more aqua/teal to me than a true mint green, and I prefer mine with more white in them so that they're more muted and pastel. But it's still a pretty color.

The lotion smells good, and I'm glad that the scrub is in Raspberry.

I love the tote bag! It's my favorite kind of them, so I'm really happy with that. The lipsticks are okay. I'm not really a fan of red lipstick/conditioner at all. The second color is pretty though and I'll wear that.

All in all it was an alright bag. I don't really like repeats of brands like they did, but it's okay


----------



## maclothier (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, my bag quit fooling around with Christian and finally showed up on my doorstep! 

All in all it was....satisfactory. Meh. 

Did it wow me? No. Did it make me mad like other ones have? No.

I liked the lipstick and lip stain.  I thought the nude was universal and was glad the red was not a lipSTICK.

I thought the nail polishes should have been full size, and the colors neutral or something more universally appealing. 

I can do without another generic lotion.  If you're going to send out a lotion in your sample bag, it better have unicorn glitter in it.

I thought the raspberry body scrub smelled divine. I haven't used it yet, but it seemed promising. 

I'm not thrilled with the nut bars.  That's another product I don't like in my beauty boxes. 

If this wouldn't have been a 'beauty box', the bars probably wouldn't have bothered me. 

I'll definitely stick it out for a couple more months to see what happens, but I don't know if I'll make a long term commitment.

I just feel that for $35 it should be like that scene in Pulp Fiction.

You know...the one where they open the box and a gold light shines on their face. 






There wasn't any gold light, but I didn't see red.

Keeping my fingers crossed for next month.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to zero in on something:
> 
> ...


 The next bag is suppose to me geared to home and entertaining.  POPSUGAR told me that they are themed bags


----------



## meaganS (Aug 3, 2012)

I FINALLY received my bag yesterday (Thursday) and was definitely bummed about what I got (even though I already knew what was in the bag). I agree with some people- the actual bag smelled disgusting and I did not like the scrub. Overall I would have expected that it was a $20/month subscription not $35.

I also don't think I am going to get the Aug bag.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 3, 2012)

My bag smelled like a mixture of gasoline and mildew? 

I emailed them about it asking for a refund - I LOVED all the products in the box but I honestly think I'm allergic to the bag itself since I get itchy when I touch it.

:-/ So sad.


----------



## jbro2006 (Aug 3, 2012)

I emailed customer service and asked for a refund or to be credited for next month.  Either would've been fine.  I was not thrilled with the bag at all.  I was hoping I would like the lipstick but when I tried it out the colors weren't something I would wear.  I never heard back from customer service but was happy to see a credit on my account this morning.  When I went to the website to cancel a box popped up stating that I was paid "through August".  So maybe I will get an August bag - I don't know.  I didn't expect to get both a refund and a free bag though.  FYI- anyone who wants my scrub and lotion - I'll be happy to mail it to you.


----------



## jbro2006 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, my bag quit fooling around with Christian and finally showed up on my doorstep!
> 
> ...


 You totally crack me up!  Unicorn glitter - bahaha!


----------



## ellyb85 (Aug 4, 2012)

I was underwhelmed with my box as well...still debating if I should get the August so I can really feel out the company. Hmm...decisions decisions!


----------



## ellyb85 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed customer service and asked for a refund or to be credited for next month.  Either would've been fine.  I was not thrilled with the bag at all.  I was hoping I would like the lipstick but when I tried it out the colors weren't something I would wear.  I never heard back from customer service but was happy to see a credit on my account this morning.  When I went to the website to cancel a box popped up stating that I was paid "through August".  So maybe I will get an August bag - I don't know.  I didn't expect to get both a refund and a free bag though.  FYI- anyone who wants my scrub and lotion - I'll be happy to mail it to you.


 I would love to take you up on this please!!! I love this stuff!


----------



## jbro2006 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellyb85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to take you up on this please!!! I love this stuff!


 
You bet - just pm your address to me and I will mail it to you.  It's completely new and unused.


----------



## ellyb85 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks a million! 

jbro2006


----------



## MissMonica (Aug 7, 2012)

Is anyone else not getting responses from their customer service?  I emailed them a week ago, and then again yesterday.  Both times I got the "we'll try to get back to you in 24 hours" automatic response....and yet no actual response.  Getting a little rediculous.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 7, 2012)

I haven't gotten an e-mail back either other than the auto-response one.


----------



## meaganS (Aug 7, 2012)

I haven't gotten an email back either on July 31- a week ago today.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 7, 2012)

I logged on just for this reason! I haven't gotten ANY response whatsoever - but I emailed them Friday. Just hoping I get one because I want my dang money back. This bag is horrific smelling!


----------



## MissMonica (Aug 8, 2012)

They finally responded to my third email, but this one I sent from their "Contact Us" page, rather than my personal email--I don't know if that made a difference or if it was the fact that I wrote THIRD EMAIL in the header....

I advised them to get their customer service/response time in order before they wound up like Sindulge or The Look Bag as both had miserable customer service response time, in my experience (yeah, I was feeling pretty annoyed -- a week is just unacceptable).  There's no quicker way to have a minor issue spiral into a major issue than ignoring client emails.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 8, 2012)

On july 27th: asked for my money back

july28th: they agreed no problem

aug2: update on money - they say it takes a few days for banks to process the money

today aug 8: i write that there still isnt money pending...

update: They wrote back already saying they processed the refund on Friday.


----------



## pookiebear81 (Aug 8, 2012)

I requested a refund and cancelled my subscription. I thought each item in the bag was supposed to represent each POPSUGAR editor and be indicative of their favorite product, a must-have product for the summer? I was expecting something like a scarf or beach towel or cell phone case or bracelet or note cards or candle, something besides what I consider beauty products. The bag was OK, but not worth $35.00, and I already get beauty products from my other beauty monthly subscription services.

I sent them an email through their "Contact Us" page and received a form letter response within a few minutes confirming my cancellation. No refund yet, but like I said, I just emailed them.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pookiebear81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I requested a refund and cancelled my subscription. I thought each item in the bag was supposed to represent each POPSUGAR editor and be indicative of their favorite product, a must-have product for the summer? I was expecting something like a scarf or beach towel or cell phone case or bracelet or note cards or candle, something besides what I consider beauty products. The bag was OK, but not worth $35.00, and I already get beauty products from my other beauty monthly subscription services.
> 
> I sent them an email through their "Contact Us" page and received a form letter response within a few minutes confirming my cancellation. No refund yet, but like I said, I just emailed them.


 I have emailed them TWICE with no response but the automated "we'll get back to you within 24hrs and are here 9-6" BS


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Correction...just got an email saying that they emailed me two days ago and it must have gone to my spam box.

Checked spam, nothing in there from PopSugar or Must Have. Hmmm.

They said my refund was issued and begged me to stay for August. Not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## JessP (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Correction...just got an email saying that they emailed me two days ago and it must have gone to my spam box.
> 
> ...


 Maybe give August a try - with the refund, you'll really only be paying around $17.50 for two bags (depending on if you are charged tax). Plus, the August theme is centered around home goods and entertainment so that could be fun - I started a thread about the August bag so we'll see if we hear any new info. PS I have a bad habit of justifying beauty purchases lol, so I may not be the best advice giver on this one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 9, 2012)

I just emailed to ask for a refund, and cancel my sub. I feel kind of bad, but at the same time, in two months that's almost $100 spent on this, and it's totally not worth it, imho.

I've been cutting back on my box subs and it's good. right now I have SO MUCH CRAP to get rid of because of all the subs I had going at one point. I'm going to have to add more stuff to my blog sale just to get rid of it all.

We'll see if they give me my money back though! hopefully


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 9, 2012)

If they had a skip feature, I wouldnt mind staying. I dont need more stuff in my home where my teething puppies will eventually get to. Unfotunately, I had decided to cancel. I'm still excited to see what you guys recieve in your bag though!


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 9, 2012)

I wish they had a skip feature as well. I would have gladly just skipped a few months instead of cancelling.

Weirdly they didn't even email me back trying to get me to stay or anything. I just got the automated thing saying my sub was cancelled and that was it. Kind of impersonal if you ask me.

I got an email from a person though, and they aren't refunding july bags anymore. Which is fair, but still kind of frustrating, because I really don't think that the bag was worth $30. I guess you only have 5 days from when you get your bag to ask for the refund, which I didn't know.

There was a token note about how they wish I would consider rejoining for August, but no incentive to do so other than a promise of "how great of a bag it's going to be" which is a little bit hollow to me after last months huge buildup.


----------



## meaganS (Aug 9, 2012)

Are you kidding me with them not refunding July bag's anymore?!?! I will be really p.o'd if they don't give me a refund for my crappy July bag. I emailed them July 31st and still haven't heard back. I cancelled my account but it looked like it was too late to cancel for August already...


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 9, 2012)

The refund money is back in my Serve account, thankfully. And they posted a GUARANTEE, in their terms of service, so they should uphold that, one would think.

It's probably because they lost a lot of money refunding for that crappy, gasoline-smelling, make-me-itch bag.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The refund money is back in my Serve account, thankfully. And they posted a GUARANTEE, in their terms of service, so they should uphold that, one would think.
> 
> It's probably because they lost a lot of money refunding for that crappy, gasoline-smelling, make-me-itch bag.


 In their terms &amp; conditions it does say within 5 days


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The refund money is back in my Serve account, thankfully. And they posted a GUARANTEE, in their terms of service, so they should uphold that, one would think.
> 
> It's probably because they lost a lot of money refunding for that crappy, gasoline-smelling, make-me-itch bag.


I'm really sorry your bag was stinky, but I don't think that everyone's was. Mine doesn't smell like anything. I don't doubt that yours was, but I don't know why. I am super sensitive to weird chemicals too, so I know where you are coming from.

I hope the next bag is really awesome to make up for it. I'm excited but a little nervous about this upcoming month's theme. I'm really wanting to get a fashion themed bag, but I just don't know if I'm going to fully appreciate a bag that is fitness themed or entertaining themed. I too, wish we could skip until the theme we want is offered.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 9, 2012)

Not a subscriber to this bag, but I feel like its a catch 22. It is really neat if a bag appears that really has everything in terms of themes (fashion / home / beauty / fitness), but for every one person that is happy the other 3 may not be. Having a grab bag of items is difficult, I can imagine. I will be interested to see how it plays out, but it's hard to imagine a business plan that will allow for them to setup each months bag and make a profit -- they'll need to make a lot of deals with all sorts of industries. Interested to see what everyone gets next month.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In their terms &amp; conditions it does say within 5 days


 Not just five days, five BUSINESS days of receipt of the bag. I got mine last Wednesday, emailed them Friday, luckily I was within the window.

They just must be losing too much money on refunding everyone.


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine was delivered on the 1st, so I'm 3 days late on that one. Yesterday was the cut off date for my bag if I go by business days. Kind of sad that they won't refund it. I mean, I paid literally almost $40 after taxes and stuff, for that thing!

I'm relieved that I cancelled because that's just way too much money. Even if the value is $100, I feel like I would rather just wait for sales and buy stuff I know I like at 50% off, because the ratio of savings is the exact same pretty much, so why bother with being charged that much every month?

I am super curious to see what's in the August bag though. Supposedly they had charged me for that already, but I don't know if I'll get a refund or the bag.


----------



## meaganS (Aug 10, 2012)

They are now refunding my money (very reluctantly) but it took some complaining by me (I had emailed them telling them I wasn't happy with the contents of the bag BEFORE I received the bag). I am definitely not getting the August bag but will be curious to see what is in it.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 14, 2012)

Has anyone actually received their money? The wrote me over a week ago saying the money was processed and I still didnt get it in my account.


----------



## MissMonica (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone actually received their money? The wrote me over a week ago saying the money was processed and I still didnt get it in my account.


 I did see my refund come through -- it showed up in my account approx. 3 days after they informed me that they had refunded it.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone actually received their money? The wrote me over a week ago saying the money was processed and I still didnt get it in my account.


I got my bag on the July 27th, emailed them same day, got a response back the same day and a refund on Aug 2nd.  Maybe give it a week after they confirm the refund?


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Aug 15, 2012)

I was charged on July 25th, should I have gotten a bag yet or am I on track for Augusts shipment?


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was charged on July 25th, should I have gotten a bag yet or am I on track for Augusts shipment?


 yea you should be on track for the august bag, because the 25th was when they were shipping out last month.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was charged on July 25th, should I have gotten a bag yet or am I on track for Augusts shipment?


It should say on your profile.


----------

